# PPG Ultra Hide 150 .... anyone used it?



## Yankee Bill (Mar 2, 2015)

So I got tired of continually getting the run-around with SW prices and decided to open an account with PPG & try some of their stuff. Wanted some fairly decent eggshell for some walls in some mid-priced single family rentals that I manage & do the maintenance on.

Rep kept steering me towards the PPG UH 150, but I had concerns about its quality @ my $15 gal. cost and was wanting to go with a better quality. He kept reassuring me that it was a great paint for the $$$, is what he sells the most of, and that our city uses it for walls in all the public bldgs.

I bought a couple of gal. to try but haven't used it yet so was wondering if any of you have used it for lower end stuff, and if so, what you thought of it.

Thanks,

YB


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Yankee Bill said:


> So I got tired of continually getting the run-around with SW prices and decided to open an account with PPG & try some of their stuff. Wanted some fairly decent eggshell for some walls in some mid-priced single family rentals that I manage & do the maintenance on.
> 
> Rep kept steering me towards the PPG UH 150, but I had concerns about its quality @ my $15 gal. cost and was wanting to go with a better quality. He kept reassuring me that it was a great paint for the $$$, is what he sells the most of, and that our city uses it for walls in all the public bldgs.
> 
> ...


I have used the 150 flat for years on ceilings, not crazy about the eggshell. A friend of mine says that the 250 eggshell is much better but I haven't used it in a while so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Yankee Bill (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks Gwarel,

Appreciate the input. I'll try the 150 in one of the rooms to see how it does. If I don't like it, I'll give the 250 a shot and see how that works out. 

YB


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

150 is a Glidden product, so no ,I don't use it , I do use pure performance or speed hide for low end stuff


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I think your sales guy was just trying to clear out some junk:surprise:


----------



## Yankee Bill (Mar 2, 2015)

chrisn said:


> I think your sales guy was just trying to clear out some junk:surprise:


Yeah, that crossed my mind also. Hope it's not the case though. I told him I was leaving SW, sure wouldn't be a good way to try earning a new clients business.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> I think your sales guy was just trying to clear out some junk:surprise:


That or trying to maximize his profit by selling a cheaper product at a higher price! Instead of selling Speedhide at $15 and getting a 30% margin he sold him 150 and made a 37% margin. Just speculation but that's how they play the game sometimes.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

It seems to me like the most popular stuff is usually pretty low end since NC tends to blow and go. Same with rentals. One of our SW store guys told me that Master Hide, of all things, was their biggest selling product... and it is complete [email protected]!.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

getrex said:


> It seems to me like the most popular stuff is usually pretty low end since NC tends to blow and go. Same with rentals. One of our SW store guys told me that Master Hide, of all things, was their biggest selling product... and it is complete [email protected]!.


You'd be surprised how many painters buy the cheapest paint they can with no regards to anything else. They don't seem concerned at all about how hard it is to get a decent finish with it or how many coats they will need. Cheap is all that matters to them. I've actually seen some pretty good work done with Promar 400. It took them four coats and lots of sanding to get it to look that good but what did they care? Their boss was paying them by the hour so what the hell? He saved money on the paint! Per gallon anyway.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Yankee Bill said:


> Thanks Gwarel,
> 
> Appreciate the input. I'll try the 150 in one of the rooms to see how it does. If I don't like it, I'll give the 250 a shot and see how that works out.
> 
> YB


It might be fine, it wasn't awful for me, just not the hide that the flat has. Color has a lot to do with that too, and the color I was using was fairly pale.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It's cheap paint. Used it for ceilings in the past in flat white.


----------



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi*

Any update on Ultra Hide 150 FLAT?

Its almost the same price as for pm200, PPG wants me to try...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I liked it for what it is. Cheap, flat, covers well....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi*

Thanks, will give it a try.


----------



## lapollita26 (Dec 5, 2019)

I tried ppg ultra hide zero interior latex paint semi-gloss. I did not like it. I painted restroom cabinets that I had completely striped. The paint peeled off with any scratch and took several coats.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

What kind of prep work did you do to the cabinets? Sound like you may have painted over oil based paint without proper prep. Plus ppg ultra hide wasn't designed for cabinets. Would of been a bad choice of product even if it did adhere.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

lapollita26 said:


> I tried ppg ultra hide zero interior latex paint semi-gloss. I did not like it. I painted restroom cabinets that I had completely striped. The paint peeled off with any scratch and took several coats.


Why would you even consider a product like that for cabinets??


----------



## MKcabinets (May 21, 2021)

Yankee Bill said:


> So I got tired of continually getting the run-around with SW prices and decided to open an account with PPG & try some of their stuff. Wanted some fairly decent eggshell for some walls in some mid-priced single family rentals that I manage & do the maintenance on.
> 
> Rep kept steering me towards the PPG UH 150, but I had concerns about its quality @ my $15 gal. cost and was wanting to go with a better quality. He kept reassuring me that it was a great paint for the $$$, is what he sells the most of, and that our city uses it for walls in all the public bldgs.
> 
> ...


We have been in business for 40 years. PPG product is far superior than SW.

I just finished a project and did a comparison. 1 of the Airbnb units was done with PPG 150 and the other was Emerald Urethane from SW. 

GUESS WHAT PEELED FIRST? you got it SW Emerald Urethane The most expensive product the retail SW stores sell.

Very unhappy since the price points are insanly different.


----------

